# Dymock Arms Derelict Pub, North Wales 2015



## Ghostbusta (May 3, 2015)

*The History:*

The pub’s history dates back to the 16th century and in 1843 took on the name of Dymock Arms. The Grade II listed building was left devastated in 2010 after the building became the victim of an arson attack. In 2012 plans were put forward to the local council to restore the building however nothing came of this, presumably due to the substantial structural damage caused in the blaze.

*The Report:*

The Dymock Arms has been a location I've passed many times. Recently fencing has been placed around the entrance which leads me to believe the site may be demolished or hopefully rebuilt soon. Passing on a Sunday bike ride I took the opportunity to explore further although id highly suggest not exploring in full bike gear due to it being highly impractical.

Situated on the main road in a small welsh village i'm surprised nothing has happened with the building sooner, cries for renovation have gone unheard from the locals multiple times.

Being a fairly small site I circled the building to look for an access point, the building is securely nailed down (minus the obvious missing roof). I think the condition of the building is testament to the local area and the people who live there, on the site you will find no graffiti or extra damaged caused and even the shed in the rear still contains barrels and boxes.

Peering through a side door you can see the stripped back interior with the remains of a fire place, next to this entrance is a staircase that leads up to the upper floor of the building, presumably once a fire escape/rear entrance.

A fairly small and quick explore but one I don't regret!

*More photos at:* www.UrbanX.co.uk


----------



## smiler (May 4, 2015)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Nice one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2015)

It's sad but there goes another pub,brill shots thanks for sharing.


----------

